# Rockin' the Pink Streak...



## concertina (Jun 29, 2008)

So I had a hair appointment today and got a bit of a wild 'hair'...

First, some before shots...

It is waaaaay too early for a smile...and pre-makeup...






Good shot of my length and color...





Annnnd, after!! I love the auburn highlights she gave me! And the cut is just freakin' awesome...




Hmmm, whats that pink 'spot'?!





Awwww yeah baby!! 

I've *never* had an unnatural hair color before and at 27 years old, I figured it was waaay past time! But I do have a day job, so this is easily hidden...

Me and my pink streak...





I love it so much!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 29, 2008)

This looks awesome! I can see the auburn highlights too and they look great! I love how the pink kind of "peek-a-boo's" out...lol.  You look great!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 29, 2008)

I did that last week, now its all washed out.. :sigh

I just did my brothers whole head, I had purple hair in high school . 


what did you use?


----------



## Brittni (Jun 29, 2008)

O-M-Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those highlights are amazing and I love the pink!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 29, 2008)

Awwwesome!
Yeah, for my purple streaks I had to beg my mom telling her I'm never gonna be able to do it when i'm older.
But that's just aweeesome!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 29, 2008)

You look fabulous.  I think your hair looks fantastic.


----------



## concertina (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_what did you use?_

 
No clue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I had it done at a local salon. She bleached the section first, then dyed it...so I'm hoping *fingers crossed* that it doesn't fade too fast.


----------



## brittanymorgan (Jun 29, 2008)

how fun!

and i love your red glasses! i have a pair of red glasses too!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_No clue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I had it done at a local salon. She bleached the section first, then dyed it...so I'm hoping *fingers crossed* that it doesn't fade too fast._

 

yeah I bleached my hair too but that color isnt permanent  so it fades quickly ESPECIALLY shades of Red . (such as pink)


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 29, 2008)

looks hot! it will be easy to touch-up if it fades too, its only 1 streak so ur lucky!lol u def should rock hot pink lips and nails on other days with it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks great & that's a very nice cut!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

ah that's so cute! i was never barve enough to dye my hair pink though so i use pink and black clip in extensions!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 1, 2008)

very nice haircut and I love the pink streak!


----------

